# Regenwasser von neuem Flachdach(besandete Dachpappe) für Teich?



## Daufi (18. Juni 2015)

Guten Morgen,

ich bin gerade dabei einen ca 20 000l Teich zu reanimieren( https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...ca-10-15-jahren-zugeschütteten-teiches.44506/).

Wir fangen das komplette Regenwasser vom Dach in 5 IBC Tanks auf, dabei ist aber auch das Wasser von ca. 50m² neuem Flachdach aus besandeter Dachpappe/Schweissbahnen.

Muss ich mir da Gedanken machen, das Wasser für den Teich zu nehmen(dazu kommt das Wasser von 150m² Dachpfannen) oder ist das eher unkritisch?


----------



## laolamia (18. Juni 2015)

hallo,

die letzte regenwassernutzungsdisskusionvom dach ist fast eskaliert 
such mal ein wenig und bilde dir deine meinung.

ich persoenlich würde es nicht nehmen

gruss marco


----------



## krallowa (18. Juni 2015)

Gerda bei Flachdächern mit Bitumendachpappe wäre ich vorsichtig.
An dem Sand der sich bei Regen abspült kann immer etwas Bitumen anhaften und das sollte nicht unbedingt in den Teich gelangen.
Dachpfannen sind da schon anders zu sehen, normaler Schmutz der auch so durch Regen in den Teich gelangt, wenn auch in der Menge dann größer.


----------



## Tinky (18. Juni 2015)

Moin,
Ich kann nur sagen, dass nach 2 Jahren meine besandete Dachpappe nun so gut wie sandlos ist
Du musst also damit rechnen, dass der Sand in den IBC gelangt nach- und nach!
Dazu der ganze Dreck wie Pollen oder Vogelschiss... 
Die einen machen es- andere auf keinen Fall... Vielleicht kannst Du es noch filtern bevor es in den Kreislauf geht? Vliesfilter vielleicht
LG


----------



## Nori (18. Juni 2015)

Ich nutze ja auch das "Wasser vom Dach" - alllerdings nur in Verbindung mit Dachpfannen und immer erst, nachdem der abgelagerte Dreck mittels Umschalter im Dachrinnenrohr, in die Kanalisation geleitet wurde - ich denke es wäre bestimmt kein Problem so einen "Umschalter" vor dem IBC-Lager einzubauen - von der Einleitung des "Dachpappen-Wassers" würde ich absehen - auch wenn sich die Besandung erst im IBC absetzen würde - auf die paar Liter kann man doch gut verzichten ....

Gruß Nori


----------



## Daufi (18. Juni 2015)

Ja ich werde mir das mal überlegen, für die Erstbefüllung werde ich mal bei der feiwilligen Feuerwehr nachfragen, sind zwar nur knapp 23m³, aber mal sehen.
Muss ich halt vorher Kölsch kaufen gehen...

Ging mir eher ums nachfüllen...

Nori, ich werde evt. mal die Zuleitung vom Dach auftrennen, das Rohr von rechts kommt vom Pfannendach, das von oben ist nur Dachpappendach...
Nehme das Wasser normalerweise ja nur zur Gartenbewässerung, da macht das nix...
Und der meiste Sand bleibt anscheinend wirklich im Rohr/Abscheider....
Grüß, Arne


----------



## Chrisinger (18. Juni 2015)

Servus Arne,

ich für meinen Teil, würde wenn du vorhaben solltest Fische in den Teich zu setzten auf das Wasser vom Dach verzichten.

Über das Dach kommt so viel Dreck und Pestizide in den Container, das kannste dir nicht vorstellen.Dann gehen wir mal davon aus, das die IBC mal ein paar Tage in der Sonne stehen, und der ganzen "Dreck" fängt an sich zu vermehren und zu "leben". 
Bonsonders kritisch sehe ich da den Vogeldreck als aber auch, da du wohl auch eher ländlich wohnst, die Pestizide von den Bauern, die bei spritzen übers Feld auf deinem Dach landen,somit beim nächsten Regen im Container und danach im Teich.

LG Chris


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Juni 2015)

Daufi schrieb:


> Ja ich werde mir das mal überlegen, für die Erstbefüllung werde ich mal bei der feiwilligen Feuerwehr nachfragen, sind zwar nur knapp 23m³, aber mal sehen.
> Muss ich halt vorher Kölsch kaufen gehen...


Wenn man eine Regendieb oder wie auch immer diese Teil mit dem schrägen Sieb heißt nutzt sollte da nahezu nix in Richtung Teich gehen.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/REGENSAMMLER...=LH_DefaultDomain_77&var=&hash=item27dd5d9868

Ich nutze so ein Teil bei Dachpfannen.


----------



## Nori (18. Juni 2015)

Ich hab so ein Teil eingebaut - funzt seit vielen Jahren perfekt!

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...uXkRwxR8dmdYnYstJ4JRk38=&docid=NP2_4fUOhgX5FM

Gruß Nori


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Juni 2015)

Nori schrieb:


> Ich hab so ein Teil eingebaut - funzt seit vielen Jahren perfekt!
> 
> http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...uXkRwxR8dmdYnYstJ4JRk38=&docid=NP2_4fUOhgX5FM
> 
> Gruß Nori


Nori, da nimmst du aber auch allen Dreck aus dem Regenwasser, Blätter oder sonstiges mit.


----------



## Daufi (19. Juni 2015)

Danke für die ganzen Tipps,

ich werde erst mal kein "Dachwasser" nehmen, Erstbefüllung wird vom Hahn kommen, und mal schauen ob ich später das "Dachpfannenwasser" abzweige...
Kommt übrigens gar nicht so viel Schmodder/Sand in die IBC´s, ich habe ja alle 5 Tanks untereinander verbunden, der Einlauf ist nur an einem und an dem hab ich noch ein(relativ grobes) Deckelfilter drin....


----------



## Nori (19. Juni 2015)

@ Totto:
Eigentlich nicht - der Schieber steht auf Durchgang Richtung Kanalisation - erst wenn es bei einem stärkeren Regenschauer eine gewisse Zeit geregnet hat, öffne ich Richtung Teich .

Gruß Nori


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Juni 2015)

Dann mag es gehen.


----------

